# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mijn vrouw wil geen sex meer

## weet het niet meer

Ja ik zit met een probleem.
sinds dat de tweeling is geboren wil mijn vrouw geen sex meer.
ik zit hierdoor behoorlijk in de knoop, het is zelfs zo erg geweest dat ik dwangmatig overal wat achter zocht en mijn vrouw verdacht van vreemd gaan. dit heb ik gelukkig weer onder controle.

maar bespreekbaar is het niet want ze geeft het er op dat het aan mij ligt.
ben je uitgeluld.

ik heb al geprobeerd om de druk voor haar te verminderen in huis, helaas hielp dit ook niet. ik was daardoor alleen maar aan het werk.

wat kan ik doen om dit op te lossen en daardoor weer zin in het leven te krijgen. want zo nu en dan zie ik het echt niet meer zitten.

een tukker

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe oud is de tweeling nu?
Ik hoor altijd dat de meeste vrouwen het eerste jaar na hun bevalling geen of weinig zin hebben in sex...en dan nog een tweeling!
Ik neem aan dat het een drukke boel is bij jullie...kan dat er ook niet mee te maken hebben?
Kan het ook niet zijn dat de drukte wat stress geeft?
Want dat kan ook een belangrijke factor zijn voor je vrouw haar 'verlaagde libido',om het zo maar uit te drukken.

Ik hoop dat er beterschap in zit en wens je veel sterkte...en dat het aan jou zou liggen,daar geloof ik niet in;ervoor was toch alles ok?

groetjes Agnes

----------


## EJ Meerkerk

> Ja ik zit met een probleem.
> sinds dat de tweeling is geboren wil mijn vrouw geen sex meer.
> ik zit hierdoor behoorlijk in de knoop, het is zelfs zo erg geweest dat ik dwangmatig overal wat achter zocht en mijn vrouw verdacht van vreemd gaan. dit heb ik gelukkig weer onder controle.
> 
> maar bespreekbaar is het niet want ze geeft het er op dat het aan mij ligt.
> ben je uitgeluld.
> 
> ik heb al geprobeerd om de druk voor haar te verminderen in huis, helaas hielp dit ook niet. ik was daardoor alleen maar aan het werk.
> 
> ...



Hoi,

Ik kan het heel goed begrijpen dat je er over inzit, maar het komt wel weer.
Ikzelf heb kort achter elkaar twee kinderen gekregen en ben nu bang om weer zwanger te worden, dus hierdoor hielp ik mijn man van me af, ik moets niet denken aan sex.
Maar nu de jongste bijna 9 maanden is komt het gelukkig voor mij en mijn man weer langzaam opgang.
Maak het bespreekbaar, vraag waarom ze het niet wil en of ze mischien ook bang is, als je elkaar hierover begrijpt, komt het wel weer maar heb geduld.
Succes!!

----------


## geschorenbeer

Ik heb geen problemen thuis maar ontvang al jaren geen sex meer. Dan is er toch maar een oplossing het elders zoeken. en gelukkig bij je vrouw blijven.

----------


## Phi

Hey,

Hoe erg het migen klinken ; ik heb geen kinderen met mijn vrouw en ze staat niet open voor sex. Kan het te maken hebben met de pil die ze neemt? Als ik het haar vraagt, krijg ik de verwijten. We zijn amper 3 maanden gaan samen wonen en het betert niet, in tegendeel ... ik probeer te begrijpen wat ze wilt, voelt e wat haar gelukkig zou maken ... geen antwoord is wat ik krijg helaas. hoop via dit kanaal een antwoord te krijgen op wat ik verkeerd doe of wat ik kan doen. Help me ;-) want k ben ten einde raad. dank u grroetjes Philippe

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Foul,
Tuurlijk hoort sex erbij in een relatie of huwelijk, maar als het op dat gebied niet goed gaat is een ander zoeken niet de (enige) oplossing...
Niet alle vrouwen zoeken uitvluchten sommige vrouwen hebben ook echt hoofdpijn of migraine als ze zeggen hoofdpijn te hebben, maar soms is het om te maskeren dat er een onderliggend probleem aan de hand is waar een vrouw niet over durft te praten (vroegere nare ervaringen zoals verkrachting of incest, pijn tijdens sex, het niet klaar durven te komen, bang zijn om zo intiem te zijn. gemis van voorspel om maar iets te noemen). Belangrijk is dan om met de partner te praten over het waarom en samen een oplossing te zoeken, eventueel met hulp van een huisarts.

----------


## Elshetlando

En wat te doen als ze er niet wil over praten want telkens als je de kans hebt om er iets over te zeggen krijg je toch het antwoord dat het aan jou licht.
De enige oplossing die ik heb is je ergewoon bij neerleggen dat dit het leven is!!!!
Als je echt iemand graag ziet is dit de oplossing

----------


## ikke64

@Elshetlando, ik krijg het gevoel dat je niet weet waar je over praat. Voor de meeste gezonde mannen is vrijen/sex of hoe je het noemen wil een onderdeel van leven. Persoonlijk heb ik al jaren een probleem op sexueel gebied. Ook mijn vrouw wil niet vrijen, niet knuffelen (dat leid namelijk tot sex?!?!?!) En ik weet dat ik nit de enige ben met dit probleem. Helaas is het voor mijn vrouw en andere partners van deze mannen geen probleem. Zij hebben vaak niet in de gaten wat ze veroorzaken om structureel de boot af te houden, hebben niet in de gaten hoeveel pijn en onrust ze hier mee veroorzaken. Ik zou niet willen leven zonder sex. Al moet ik er op dit moment zelf voor zorgen wat eigenlijk geen bevrediging geeft om dat voor mij en de meeste mannen het gebeuren er om heen, het vrijen eigenlijk veel belangrijker is dan de daad zelf. 
Sorrie, voor de eerste regel maar ik wil even mijn gevoelens uiten.

----------


## christel1

He iedereen, 
kan ook zijn dat je vrouw een heel zware bevalling gehad heeft van een tweeling en nu 's avonds zo moe is dat ze wel aan iets anders denkt dan aan seks, ook al kunnen mannen dit soms niet begrijpen en ik kan daarin komen hoor, het is niet leuk om zin te hebben en naar het kastje gestuurd te worden. Na de bevalling van mijn dochter was ik ingeknipt en het eerste jaar was het een hel om seks te hebben, de dokter had ergens niet goed genaaid en dat deed verdomd veel pijn. Kan ook zijn dat de hormonen van je vrouw nog volledig uit balans zijn, na de bevalling van mijn dochter heeft het maanden geduurd eer die terug normaal waren (zweten, zweten, zweten)

Soms kan het ook liggen aan de pil die een vrouw neemt want ik ben nu al bijna een jaar pilvrij en ik moet zeggen, het gaat beter dan ervoor, ik zal stilaan wel last gaan krijgen van mijn menopauze (ben 50) maar de zin om te vrijen is er nog wel, soms wat droogheid maar daar bestaan middelen voor. 

Je er bij neerleggen zoals hier iemand schreef vind ik nu wel geen goeie oplossing, in een relatie speelt seks nu ook een rol hoor, dat hoort er gewoon bij. 
Hierbij bied ik me aan als babysit om op de tweeling te komen passen dat jullie eens een weekendje weg kunnen zonder de zorg voor de kinderen te moeten meenemen en ik was de helft van een tweeling en heb 2 kinderen gehad op 18 maand tijd dus ik weet wel hoe je met zo'n hummeltjes moet omgaan hoor want het is niet altijd evident voor een koppel om de zorg voor 2 kindjes te moeten opnemen en dan nog eens het huishouden, het werk en alles wat erbij hoort. 
En hopelijk kunnen jullie erover praten als het eens rustig is, leg haar je problemen uit en zij kan je misschien vertellen waarom ze geen zin heeft om te vrijen.... komaan jongens....

----------


## PrinceR

Heel herkenbaar. Na de geboorte van mijn dochter was mijn vrouw het eerste jaar sex/futloos. Ik ben na een half jaar dan ook vreemdgegaan en gingen we bijna uit elkaar. Ik heb daarna tegen mezelf gezegd, kom op! Voor je dochter. Maar het ging dan met ups and downs. Naar relatietherapie geweest en psychologen, maar niks hielp. We hebben 1x per week seks terwijl ik toch wel elke dag zin heb en vaak nog wel 10x op een dag, maar ik zou graag naar 3x per week willen en dan niet alleen de seks, maar ook het voorspel, lekker zoenen, knuffelen. Dat is ook de reden waarom ik vreemdga. En erger nog soms zit ik vreemde fetishes te zoeken, omdat ik helemaal gek wordt. Ik staar naar elke reet van elke meid op straat en ik reageer op elke flirt. Soms wil ik mezelf van de brug gooien, omdat ik mezelf een klootzak vind en de andere keer denk ik tja, dan maar een klootzak ik wil ook gelukkig zijn. Het is een strijd in mijn hoofd, die mij zoveel stress geeft, dat ik zelfs een enorme depressie heb gekregen en daardoor weer in behandeling moest bij de psycholoog. Ik ga nu dus mind vonnis cursussen volgen. Ik hoop dat dat gaat werken, want ik wil niet vreemdgaan. 

Eigenlijk weet ik niet wat ik moet doen. Wat vinden jullie?

Mijn vrouw zegt vaak lelijke dingen tegen me en is bijna nooit lief voor me. Toch ben ik nog steeds verliefd op haar en ik kan goed met haar opschieten. En we hebben samen een kind. En dat wil ik niet weggooien. Ik hou wel van haar en mijn gezin, maar de laatste tongzoen die ik heb gekregen is alweer een half jaar geleden en knuffelen is meestal met een zucht van haar. En seksen, dan zegt ze tegen me zullen we neuken? Lekker spannend, niet? Gelukkig heb ik geen erectiestoornissen en is ze een lekkerwijf waar alle mannen naar omkijken nog anders had ik dat misschien ook gehad.


Maar moet ik nou vreemdgaan of trouw blijven? Misschien een vaste soortgenoot vinden die van haar man te weinig liefde krijgt?

----------


## PrinceR

Het erge is dat ik er best goed uitzie, dus vrouwen bieden zich bij me aan. Dus wat doe ik nu, ik verwaarloos mezelf zodat ik geen vrouwen achter me aan krijg. Erg is dat toch. Normaal sport ik 5x per week en nu heb ik zoiets van als ik niet sport, heb ik ook niet de verleiding. ZUCHT ZUCHT....maar sport maakt me wel gelukkig.

----------


## sietske763

ik snap 1 ding totaal niet, Princer,
hoe kan je nou gelukkig worden met sex bij een andere vrouw, terwijl je schrijft dat je nog veel van haar houdt.......
niet om je aan te vallen, maar.............ik vind dat jij wel heel vaak sex wil, het lijkt wel een verslaving.....
er is nog een topic over dit onderwerp, scooter is ermee gestart, miss is het fijn om daar ook dingen te lezen over dit onderwerp,
het is actueler dan dit topic.

----------


## PrinceR

Ik heb absoluut geen sexverslaving, want ik kan het redelijk goed in de hand houden. Ik ben ook niet de hele dag ermee bezig alleen bij wijze van spreken zou ik 10x per dag sex kunnen hebben.

Als je het ook goed doorleest is sex ook niet mijn drijfveer, maar vooral de passie, vuur, intimiteit en een beantwoording van mijn liefde voor haar.

Dat is het ook, de sex met andere vrouwen word ik ook niet gelukkig van, maar door het tekort thuis blijft mijn nieuwsgierigheid groot. Ik hou van haar, van wie ze is, ze is iemand waar ik niet zonder mee kan, maar door de problemen op intiem vlak ontstaan er problemen die ik niet wil.

De enige oplossing die ik wel in gedachte heb is een secret lover, maar wel iemand die ook gebonden is en hetzelfde heeft zodat je niet verliefd hoeft te worden op die ander, maar gewoon een aanvulling krijgt op je leven. En dan niet voor de seks, maar dus ook de passie, het liefdesspel, de aandacht en de gezelligheid. 

Soms lijkt een huwelijk wel alleen problemen samen oplossen en weinig lol hebben. De rommel opruimen die je samen achterlaat. Soms is er geen ruimte voor passie of is het allemaal maar gewoon geworden. 

Het liefst zou ik 3x per week uitgebreid sex willen hebben. Gewoon lekker knuffelen, zoenen en passioneel sexen. Dan zou ik nooit, maar dan ook nooit naar een andere vrouw durven kijken of eraan te denken.

Ik ben hier om mijn ervaringen te delen en te kijken hoe het bij andere mensen gaat. Maar misschien zijn er ook nog tips die mensen me kunnen geven om de passie terug te brengen. Dat zou ik het liefst willen. Ik wil zo graag dat we weer de relatie hebben zoals de eerste 2 jaar. Of in ieder geval een stukje ervan. Want wat was ik toen gek van haar en wat hadden we veel lol samen, maar nog erger we hadden 3-4x per dag sex en heerlijk knuffelen, zoenen. Wat een tijd was dat. Ik mis het wel.

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen wel eens dat je gewoon de sex tijdelijk rigoreus moet vermijden, zolang dat bij beide juist een verlangen bestaat omdat het niet mag............en het dus ook niet doen dan.............
maar ja............ik ben een vrouw, heb een echtgenoot en we snappen elkaar ook niet altijd,
vrouwen gevoelens zijn echt totaal andere emoties dan die mannen hebben!
sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Daarom ben ik ook voorstander van een LAT relatie he Sietske, nee hoor, ik zou liever wel elke dag samen zijn met mijn ventje maar het kan nu eenmaal niet. 
Een huwelijk is natuurlijk niet alleen maar rozegeur en maneschijn. En dat je de eerste jaren van je huwelijk of relatie meer seks hebt dan daarna, ik denk dat iedereen wel eens zo'n periode heeft maar 4 keer per dag (gingen jullie dan niet werken of zo) want dat is al een halve dagtaak... 
Als jij op een gegeven moment 5 keer ging sporten per week, waar was je vrouw en je kind dan ? Alleen thuis op de bank, kind dat misschien aan het zeuren is ? Is dit niet een beetje egoïstisch dan van jou als je dan 's avonds thuis komt, je vrouw is moe, heeft misschien een job, dan nog het huishouden en een kind om voor te zorgen ? Denk je dan niet dat haar hoofd misschien niet naar seks staat ? En dan een man die nog eens komt zeuren dat hij niet "aan zijn trekken komt".... je zou voor minder geen zin meer hebben om te vrijen hoor, geloof me maar.... 
Seks begint 's morgens bij het opstaan met een knuffel en een zoen en eindigt 's avonds in bed.... 
Gewoon je vrouw tonen dat je haar graag ziet en haar niet alleen de was, de plas, de strijk, de kuis en nog het kind laat opvoeden maar je bent een man he, je kan ook de stofzuiger nemen of het strijkijzer, je kind in bad steken en in bed leggen zodat je vrouw ook eens op haar gemakje iets kan gaan doen, misschien ook eens een avondje haar hoofd leegmaken en dan zal de zin in seks er misschien terug inkomen. 
Misschien voelt ze zich opgesloten in haar job als mama, echtgenote en misschien gaat ze ook nog werken erbij.... Ik heb ook een man gehad die vond dat ik de kinderen maar alleen moest opvoeden en het huishouden doen en nog een fulltimejob erbij had en de seks moest dan ook nog op commando als mijnheer er zin in had ? Na 8 jaar huwelijk was het over en uit... geen passie meer, geen verliefdheid meer, enkel heel veel stress als vrouw dan en een man met heel veel hobby's, vissen, wijngilde en andere zaken... sorry maar dat pikt geen enkele vrouw hoor.... dan heb ik liever een "nieuwe man" die me helpt in het huishouden, die zelf zijn plan kan trekken en die me niet gebruikt als meid voor alle werk.... en zeker als je kleine kinderen hebt, dit kan zwaar op een relatie wegen en dan moet je er samen voor gaan en niet alleen de vrouw opzadelen met alle werk..;

----------


## ikke64

Was het maar zo'n feest 1 keer in de week vrijen/sexen. Ik zou er voor tekenen. Verder zijn de gevoelens die je beschrijft heel herkenbaar. Princer. En zo makkelijk als de dames, met een gezonde portie seueele gevoelens, hier boven beschrijven is het echt niet als de vrouw deze gevoelens niet heeft. Geloof me, in de jaren dat dit speelt heb ik bijna alles al geprobeerd.

----------


## ry34

ik zit met precies hetzelfde probleem en heb ook al hetzelfde geprobeerd maar niks helpt...en het ergste is ik ben pas 27..........!!

----------


## ikke64

@ry34
Bij mij begon het rond mijn 35ste. Ben nu 48. Je overleeft het wel......;(

----------


## christel1

> @ry34
> Bij mij begon het rond mijn 35ste. Ben nu 48. Je overleeft het wel......;(


Als het al op zo'n jonge leeftijd begint dan is er toch meer aan de hand dan gewoon geen zin meer in seks... 
Dan klopt het totaalplaatje niet meer van je gezin.... natuurlijk, ja ok, ik zie mijn vrouw nog graag, of ze gaat door een moeilijke periode, of ze neemt medicatie, of ja ze heeft hoofdpijn of er is iets anders mis.... 
Misschien past het dekseltje gewoon niet meer op het potje.... 
Als de liefde over is, langs jullie vrouw haar kant dan dan ja er zijn geen 100 middelen maar maar 1, elkaar loslaten ook al is het niet evident, kinderen, huis gekocht, rompslomp van een scheiding of uit elkaar gaan maar gelukkig zijn jullie alle 2 niet, enkel volgens mij 2 gefrustreerde mensen. Dit komt natuurlijk cru over maar op zo'n moment moet je je echt de vraag stellen, wil ik zo nog jaren doorgaan, leg ik me er bij neer of ga ik mijn eigen weg en word ik opnieuw gelukkig in een andere relatie of alleen ? 
Veel mensen blijven bij elkaar voor de kinderen en eens de kinderen buiten zijn vallen ze in een zwart gat, de kinderen zijn het huis uit en samen hebben ze geen of weinig interesses meer.... eerlijk, ik zou mijn leven zo niet willen slijten.... financieel is het niet makkelijk als je er alleen voor staat maar samen blijven voor een hoop bakstenen of de kinderen (tot ze het huis uit zijn en dan valt die gezamelijke band ook weg) dat is echt geen leven te noemen. 
Jullie zijn alle 2 nog relatief jong, zeker 27 vind ik geen leeftijd om dan al al je "zinnen" naast je neer te leggen dan klopt er wel degelijk iets niet in de relatie.... 
Zelf was ik maar 29 toen ik mijn echtscheiding aangevraagd heb, de vlam was eruit, het enige wat ons samenhield waren de kinderen, het huis maar verder hadden we geen enkele gezamenlijke interesses meer.... en je groeit uit elkaar dus ook geen intimiteit meer en iedereen heeft dit nodig, een knuffel, een kus een arm om je heen.... 
En je kan het wel overleven maar volgens mij heb je dan geen echt leven meer, hoe je het ook draait of keert..... 
Volgens mij zou er een regel moeten komen op het afsluiten van een huwelijk, nu kan je zo maar de stap zetten om te huwen, samen te wonen.... als je wilt scheiden moet je eerst naar de notaris, daarna 2 X naar de rechtbank... en het kost nog pakken poen ook.... en huwen doe je op 1 2 3 zonder er zich vragen bij te stellen.... misschien zou je ook beter eens voor de rechtbank moeten komen en je de vraag laten stellen, ben ik wel zeker dat ik wil huwen ? 
Er kan natuurlijk altijd wel eens een periode komen in een huwelijk dat het seksleven op een laag pitje staat maar dit mag geen jaren duren, dat is geen leven maar, denk dat ik zou gek worden van frustratie.... 
Toen mijn ventje zijn vrouw verlaten heeft voor mij heeft ze letterlijk geroepen aan de telefoon "wat met ons luxeleventje nu", zo graag zag ze hem, de centen dus... en ook nog talrijke andere verwijten... ze had liever gehad dat hij naar de "hoeren" was geweest, dat had ze kunnen begrijpen maar dat hij een stabiele relatie wou met iemand met liefde, seks, knuffels en al de rest wat erbij hoorde dat kon ze niet begrijpen.... en geloof me voor hem was het ook niet makkelijk om die stap te zetten maar na 15 jaar huwelijk en een relatie van 20 jaar met haar waarvan 15 jaar met bijna geen of geen seks had hij er wel zijn buik van vol. Enkel het materiele was belangrijk voor haar... haar uitleg was, ja ik ben er eigenlijk niet voor gemaakt om seks te hebben en zo'n relatie te hebben, hallo ??? Wist ze dat dan niet toen ze een relatie aanging met hem ? Ja toen ze nog niet samenwoonden dan kon het wel en dan nog maar eens ze gehuwd waren dan was het allemaal niet zo belangrijk meer.... en kon hij maar op zijn honger blijven zitten, ja hij mocht vreemd gaan, als ze er maar geen last van had... zo lang ze haar luxeleventje maar kon blijven leiden..... 
Hij heeft alles achtergelaten, is met een financiële kater blijven zitten.... zij heeft het appartement gehouden, de inboedel,auto ja gewoon alles en nu mag hij nog eens 300 euro alimentatie ophoesten tot de rest van zijn dagen.....
Maak gewoon een lijstje met de voor en nadelen van jullie relatie, hoe zie ik mijn toekomst, voor en nadelen van alleen te gaan wonen of te breken met jullie relatie ook al is het een grote stap die je moet zetten maar jezelf blijven wegcijferen dat houdt geen mens vol.... en soms zijn er geen 37 mogelijkheden maar maar 1 enkele....

----------


## Raimun

@ 
Christel

Hallelujah !! 
...mooie preek Christel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wel 'n realistische kijk op de dingen des levens !! :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Ja Raimun, soms kom ik wel redelijk koel/cru over maar dat is misschien "de wijsheids des leven"..... ik denk dat ik gewoon realistisch tegenover de dingen sta...... misschien het verschil tussen een NL en een B.... ik weet het niet echt maar heb al zoveel meegemaakt, gezien, gehoord maar ik zie niet in waarom in een huwelijk of in een relatie de ene zich zou moeten wegcijferen voor de andere, om de vrede in huis te bewaren ? Om het geweten te sussen ? Om niet met de vinger gewezen te worden ? Die dingen hebben voor mij geen belang meer, ze nemen me maar hoe ik ben en de ene kan het aanvaarden, de andere vinden me dan maar een koele kikker, wat ik zeker niet ben... Realist tot in de kist is zo'n gezegde hier bij ons.... 
Ik heb op mijn uppie 2 kinderen moeten klaarstomen voor het "echte leven", zoon werkt al en mijn dochter zit in haar laatste jaar univ en iedereen geeft me complimentjes, zelfs mijn ex-schoonmoeder die heel lang kwaad op me is geweest geeft me nu echt een complimentje dat ik haar kleinkinderen opgevoed heb tot brave volwassen mensen met verstand..... en nee het was niet altijd evident, zeker niet als je de opvoeding van je kinderen moet combineren met een toch redelijk succesvolle carrière waar veel mannen nog zouden moeten voor onderdoen.... maar het is me wel gelukt tot ik ziek geworden ben, spijtig genoeg..... Mijn missie van schoolgaande kinderen is bijna ten einde, eind juni is mijn dochter afgestudeerd en heeft ze een bachelor en een masterdiploma waar ik echt fier zal op zijn.... maar niemand kan zeggen dat ik mijn kinderen geen kansen heb gegeven en ik heb ook achter hun botten moeten zitten om te studeren en te denken aan de toekomst, nu zijn ze me er soms niet dankbaar voor maar dat zal later wel komen (hoop ik toch).... Maar dat is het leven, je kan dromen en blijven dromen maar soms moet je de realiteit onder ogen zien en die is niet altijd even mooi te noemen

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel 1

Je moet altijd, op tijd weten hoe laat het is !! :Wink: 
Daarbij de voor ieder aanvaardbare mengverhouding zoeken tussen het water en de wijn !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Raimun, ik drink toch liever wijn dan water, schol, santé

----------


## friesdumke

hallo.
ik lees wel vaker dat vrouwen geen sex meer willen. 
maar wat doe je als vrouw als je MAN geen sex meer wil?
dit is voor mij een heel groot probleem
ik kan er eigenlijk niks over vinden.
we hebben voor de rest een goede relatie en weet dat sex niet het belangrijkste is.
maar voor mij is het wel een belangrijk onderdeel van een relatie.

----------


## ikke64

hoi Friesdumke,

Is het zo dat je man zelfs geen zin in sex heeft als je hem verleid. Mooie lingerie, drankje, kaarsje. Gezellig met z'n tweeën vroeg naar bed. Of zondag ochtend lekker lang blijven plakken onder de dekens?!?!?

----------


## friesdumke

hoi.
niks lijkt te helpen, heb al zoveel geprobeerd.
is erg frustrerend allemaal.

----------


## Sonnie

Lees inderdaad veel over vrouwen die geen zin hebben. Maar bij mij is het probleem omgekeerd. Ik wil wel maar mijn man niet. Ik wordt er behoorlijk onzeker en achterdochtig van. Ben al een paar keer het gesprek aangegaan. Gevraagd of het aan mij ligt. Of er een ander is en dat soort dingen. Ik ben niet lelijk, ben wel aangekomen door medicatie. Maar hij is ook wat zwaarder geworden. Mij maakt dat niet uit. Ik hou van hem. Als ik met hem erover wil praten, wordt hij heel snel boos. En zegt dat er niks aan de hand is. Dat ie me nog steeds aantrekkelijk vind en er geen ander is. Dit duurt nu al zo`n 2 jaar. Ik begrijp het niet. Een man heeft toch behoefte aan sex??? Ik heb nu 1x in de 3 maanden mazzelals het mee zit. Dat is toch niet gezond?? Zeker niet nu ik hem een maand geleden heb betrapt op een pornosite!!! Terwijl hij niet echt om sex lijkt te geven naar mij toe! Ik snap het niet meer. Dus zal het waarschijnlijk toch met mij te maken hebben. Ook al zegt hij van niet. Het feit dat ie waarschijnlijk wel aan zijn trekken komt achter het beeldscherm met andere vrouwen. Ik heb op zich nog niet eens een probleem ermee als hij wel eens porno kijkt. Maar ik vind het niet okee als hij kijkt en met mij geen sex wil. Het kwetst mij en het doet mijn zelfvertouwen geen goed. Ik ben 41, we zijn 25 jaar samen en hebben 2 kinderen. Dat wil ik niet kwijt. Maar ik ben ook maar een mens met gevoel en behoeftes. Soms twijfel ik aan vreemd gaan. maar zo steek ik niet in elkaar. Maar wat moet ik dan. Sex is niet het beangrijkste. Maar zoals het nu gaat, wil ik ook niet verder. Iemand tips voor mij?? Voel me vernederd en eenzaam..

----------


## christel1

Sonnie, ook niet leuk voor jou als je man geen seks meer wil hebben met jou. 
En iedereen wordt ouder en verdikt een beetje en alles gaat wat hangen hier en daar. 
Heb je al eens voorgesteld om samen met je man naar een pornofilm te kijken of is hij daar ook niet voor te vinden ? 
En mijn ventje is ook serieus verdikt, zeker 30 kilo maar daarom zie ik hem niet minder graag, wat er wel een probleem is dat hij door zijn gewicht niet makkelijk zijn erectie kan behouden, soms probeer ik er met hem over te praten dat hij toch wat gewicht zou moeten verliezen maar durf er niet bij te zeggen dat zijn seksleven er ook zo op verbeteren dan. Misschien moet ik toch eens mijn moed bijeenschrappen en het hem toch zeggen. 
Kan me echt voorstellen dat je je gekwetst voelt als je ziet dat hij naar pornosites surft maar dat hij geen seks wilt met jou. En een huwelijk of een relatie opgeven van 25 jaar is niet alles, zeker niet als er kinderen zijn. 
Heb je hem al eens gevraagd om naar een relatiespecialist te gaan samen en daar eens uit te vissen wat hem dwars zit en jij kan je frustraties dan ook kwijt. 
En ik zou er ook chagrijnig van worden moest ik geen seks meer hebben en ik ben 50 dus er staat geen leeftijd op. 
Is je man depressief of zo of voelt hij zich ongelukkig of gestresseerd op zijn werk ? Kan een reden zijn om geen zin meer te hebben in seks. 
Maar als ik gestresseerd ben of depri dan is seks voor mij juist een uitlaatklep om eens aan niks te moeten denken. 
Misschien zijn er hier nog mannen of vrouwen die een oplossing kennen of weten. Sexy lingerie kan misschien wel wat zin geven maar dat speel je toch uit eens je bezig bent dus daar zou ik mijn centen al niet gaan insteken. 
Hopelijk gaat het snel weer beter hoor.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sonnie,
Ik zou deze posts allemaal eens doorlezen. En er is nog een vergelijkbaar forum. Ook daar staan tips op. Aan jou ook de vraag die ik al aan friesdumpke gesteld heb.

Is het zo dat je man zelfs geen zin in sex heeft als je hem verleid. Mooie lingerie, drankje, kaarsje. Gezellig met z'n tweeën vroeg naar bed. Of zondag ochtend lekker lang blijven plakken onder de dekens?!?!?

succes er mee.

----------


## ikke64

Mijn vrouw heeft geen zin meer in sex is overigens de ander.

----------


## Sonnie

Bedankt voor jullie reactie Cristel1 en Ikke64. De lingerie maakt ook niet echt indruk hoor. En ik heb al meerdere malen aangegeven dat het bekijken van porno ook samen kan. Op zich reageert hij dan positief. Zo van dat doen we een keer. Maar het is vaak een hoop woorden maar geen daden. Hij is vaak vermoeid en op het moment hebben we inderdaad al wel ruim een jaar stress rondom onze puberdochter. Maar dan kan hij dat toch uitspreken. Misschien moeten we inderdaad wel hulp zoeken. Maar het wordt allemaal zo geforceerd dan. Ik heb daar best moeite mee!!!Je voelt het toch of je voelt het niet. Dat kun je toch niet forceren?

----------


## christel1

Sonnie, misschien moet je gewoon de puberdochter eens een weekje ergens op vakantie laten gaan en er samen ook eens een weekje van tussen trekken om alles eens op een rij te kunnen zetten want ik heb op een bepaald moment ook met 2 pubers gezeten en mijn relatie is er op stuk gelopen, nu hebben we een latrelatie en dat lukt wel (met dezelfde man he) en nu kunnen ze hun plan al trekken, 23,5 en 25 jaar zijn geen kinderen meer, alhoewel ik me er soms toch wel vragen bij stel hoor. Mijn zoon kan nog zo onnozel doen en denkt altijd dat hij op hotel mama zit. 
En zeker over puberdochters moet er gesproken worden. Ze tasten hun grenzen af en kijken hoever ze kunnen gaan. Meisjes in de puberteit zijn erger dan jongens in de puberteit. 
Mijn dochter had op haar 15de al een vriend en ze zijn nog altijd samen, al 8,5 jaar en een dochter moet je kunnen loslaten ook al is het soms niet makkelijk, zeker niet voor vaders. 
En als je het niet ziet zitten om hulp te vragen, ik zou zeggen, kom eens langs en we praten er eens over maar ik kan niet zien of je belgisch of nederlands bent... 
Nog een fijne avond 
Christel

----------


## ikke64

volgens het taal gebruik is Sonnie Nederlands ;-) 
Het er alleen, als stel op uit trekken wil wel eens helpen dan maar vooral voor die korte vakantie, daarna val je in de praktijk weer terug. Als beide partners willen praten wil relatie of beter nog een sexuelogie therapie vaak wel helpen. Maar dan moeten beide partners er 100% achter staan. Maar ik begrijp uit je woorden dat dit niet helemaal het geval is. Hoe goed is je relatie eigenlijk, hoe gelukkig ben je, hoeveel moet/mag je alleen doen. Hoeveel vrijheid krijg je, of doe je nog dingen samen.....

----------


## coffee

> Hey,
> 
> Hoe erg het migen klinken ; ik heb geen kinderen met mijn vrouw en ze staat niet open voor sex. Kan het te maken hebben met de pil die ze neemt? Als ik het haar vraagt, krijg ik de verwijten. We zijn amper 3 maanden gaan samen wonen en het betert niet, in tegendeel ... ik probeer te begrijpen wat ze wilt, voelt e wat haar gelukkig zou maken ... geen antwoord is wat ik krijg helaas. hoop via dit kanaal een antwoord te krijgen op wat ik verkeerd doe of wat ik kan doen. Help me ;-) want k ben ten einde raad. dank u grroetjes Philippe



Hoe was de seks toen jullie elkaar hebben ontmoet?
SLikt je vrouw naast de pil,ook andere medicijnen?

Wist je dat er mensen zijn, die totaal geen behoefte hebben aan seks??
Het maar een vervelende gebeurtenis vinden.
Liever gewoon gezellige maatjes met je willen zijn.
Deze mogelijkheid bestaat bij zowel de man als de vrouw.

Samen praten en weten wat de ander vindt/voelt is heel belangrijk om elkaar te begrijpen.
Sexuele gevoelens kan je niet dwingen.
Ik weet niet of je hier iets aan hebt, maar succes in iedergeval.

en ja het blijft moeilijk, zeker als de 1 wel graag wil vrijen en de ander totaal niet.

----------


## coffee

lieve mensen,

Ik ben eens gaan surfen over het internet
Libido en overgang,
vrouwen met een laag libido.

enz enz.
Er is een hoop te vinden op dit gebied.
Misschien samen eens op gesprek bij de huisarts.??
Ik wens de mannen ,die hier mee te maken hebben heel veel succes.

----------


## ikke64

Aan philip en al de andere die met dit probleem worstelen. Mannen en vrouwen. 
Als beide partners willen praten wil relatie of beter nog een sexuelogie therapie vaak wel helpen. Maar dan moeten beide partners er 100% achter staan. Maar ik begrijp uit je woorden dat dit niet helemaal het geval is. Hoe goed is je relatie eigenlijk, hoe gelukkig ben je, hoeveel moet/mag je alleen doen. Hoeveel vrijheid krijg je, of doe je nog dingen samen..... Waarom ik dat laatste vraag. Ik heb nu in gesprekken meermaals te horen gekregen dat ze zo'n goede ralatie hebben. Dat ze alles mogen van hun partner, dat ze kunnen doen en laten wat ze willen. Maar dat meestal niets samen gedaan word. Dat ze wel een fijn leven hebben, ze kunnen doen en laten wat ze willen. Maar zeker niet gelukkig zijn en zeker niet meer houden van. ( ze mogen hun partner, hij/zij is zo lief) Vraag je af of je gelukkig bent!
Ik ga hier graag persoonlijk op in via een persoonlijk bericht. Dus wil je praten of heb je een vraag stel die gerust. Ik heb nu een paar jaar "onderzoek" gedaan hierna.

Gr ikke

----------


## marc20031966

Ik zou graag willen weten of alle vrouwen zo zeuren over hoe de man sex ervaart, het huis schoonmaakt, de boodschappen doet, verstand heeft of denkt te hebben van auto's etc. Bestaan er meer vrouwen die liever "man" willen zijn dan dat er nog werkelijk vrouwelijke vrouwen bestaan hier in Nederland?

----------

